# aver eseguito una cosa nel migliore dei modi



## Bosie_

Buongiorno,

avrei bisogno di una locuzione o espressione idiomatica che esprima "aver eseguito una cosa nel migliore dei modi".

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

Ringrazio in anticipo


----------



## effeundici

_Al bacio_
_Coi fiocchi_
_Da Dio_

Però con qualche esempio sarebbe più facile scegliere quella più appropriata.


----------



## Bosie_

*L*'azione è "aveva servito"; io avevo pensato a "aveva servito come Dio comanda" ma non mi convince...


----------



## evrix

Scusa l'insistenza, ma servito cosa? come cameriere, una palla a tennis, magari un po' di contesto...
Comunque _come Dio comanda_ non significa esattamente _nel migliore dei modi_ ma _da manuale_, _senza errori_ e spesso è usata come contrapposizione alla situazione opposta: _finalmente un pranzo come Dio comanda_, intendendo che fino ad ora si era mangiato male. _Un pranzo al bacio_, _una cena coi fiocchi_ invece danno èiù l'idea di quello che vorresti dire, anche se si usano per cose, non azioni: non si dice _aveva servito coi fiocchi_. A seconda del contesto si potrebbero usare anche frasi tipo _era ispirato_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Bosie_ said:


> l'azione è "aveva servito"; io avevo pensato a "aveva servito come Dio comanda" ma non mi convince...



Mi sembra una pessima idea usare "come Dio comanda" con il verbo "servire" (servire - comandare...  ), a qualsiasi servizio si riferisca...


----------



## Bosie_

*I*l soggetto è un personaggio che ha soddisfatto il volere di un altro per cui debbo rendere l'idea che l'ha svolto "come richiesto", senza grinze; potrei scrivere così ma mi allettava di più l'idea di un idiomatismo dato che il tutto si svolge in ambiente "popolare".


ursu-lab said:


> Mi sembra una pessima idea usare "come Dio comanda" con il verbo "servire" (servire - comandare...  ), a qualsiasi servizio si riferisca...


*E'* per questo che sono qui


----------



## ursu-lab

L'ha fatto controvoglia, piegandosi alla sua volontà, per es. ricattato, o gli ha semplicemente obbedito? E, se gli ha obbedito, l'ha fatto come un servo (schiavizzato) o come un maggiordomo (pagato)?


----------



## Bosie_

*G*li ha obbedito, diciamo, come "ultima grazia"


----------



## ursu-lab

Per ora mi viene in mente solo l'avverbio "scrupolosamente".


----------



## ursu-lab

Non è mica facile farsi venire in mente un modo di dire con un certo effetto senza sapere niente del contesto, finora troppo vago. 



> l soggetto è un personaggio che ha soddisfatto il volere di un altro per  cui debbo rendere l'idea che l'ha svolto "come richiesto"



Uomo? Donna? Giovane? Vecchio? Gli/Le ha fatto la spesa? L'ha accompagnato/a dal medico? Gli/Le ha stirato la camicia ("senza una grinza...")? Gli/Le ha preparato la cena? 
Si tratta di prestazioni sessuali? Perché da quello che hai scritto tu potrebbe anche trattarsi di quest'ultimo caso...

Scusa, ma non puoi scrivere la frase o almeno una frase simile? Non sarà mica un segreto, spero. Comunque questo foro è anonimo...


----------



## Bosie_

mi pare di aver fatto una richiesta specifica; se per lei non è facile rispondere può benissimo ignorare questo post e concentrarsi su altri e non venirmi a chiedere con aria ironica e di sufficienza ulteriori informazioni sul mio lavoro (facciamoci 'sta risata  )


----------



## ursu-lab

Le copio parte delle norme *obbligatorie *del foro di WR, che prevedono, tra le altre cose, la presenza di un contesto chiaro e di una frase completa:

*3. Siate      chiari e fornite il contesto.*       Siate descrittivi, specifici e succinti nei vostri messaggi, al fine di       evitare fraintendimenti. *Fornite frasi complete* e informazioni sul *contesto* di riferimento ogni volta che aprite una discussione. Questo      permetterà di capire la vostra domanda e aiutarvi al meglio. *Il titolo      della discussione deve includere tutta o parte della parola/frase che si      sta traducendo. **Evitate *espressioni tipo “Traduzione”, *“Come si      dice?”*, “Sono nuovo/a”, “Aiuto”, “Urgente”, ecc.


Immagino che lei le capirà perfettamente, tra una risata e l'altra.

A voler essere pignoli, questo thread non ha nemmeno il titolo corretto...


----------



## Necsus

Bosie_ said:


> il soggetto è un personaggio che ha soddisfatto il volere di un altro per cui debbo rendere l'idea che l'ha svolto "come richiesto", senza grinze


'A puntino' è un'altra possibile locuzione. 
Ma contesto e ogni possibile riferimento sono ovviamente indispensabili per poter fornire un aiuto il più possibile valido.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Salve Bosie e benvenut@ al Forum 


Bosie_ said:


> mi pare di aver fatto una richiesta specifica; se per lei non è facile rispondere può benissimo ignorare questo post e concentrarsi su altri e non venirmi a chiedere con aria ironica e di sufficienza ulteriori informazioni sul mio lavoro (facciamoci 'sta risata  )


Se siamo arrivati al messaggio numero 14 senza capire esattamente di cosa hai bisogno, l'ironia non è il problema principale.
Quando hai bisogno di un aiuto devi mettere gli altri nelle tue stesse condizioni: frasi complete, *contesto*  sufficiente.

Approfitto per ricordarti il corretto uso delle maiuscole (Regola 11).

Ti ringrazio per la collaborazione e ti auguro un buon proseguimento.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"Al meglio".

GS


----------



## Passante

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Al meglio".
> 
> GS


bella traduzione aggiungo un possibile 'eseguito ad hoc' 
al meglio va benissimo se inteso 'nel miglior modo che riusciva a farlo, ma che non è detto sia l'ottimo dell'esecuzione'
mentre ad hoc significa 'ad arte, come deve essere fatto, eseguito in modo perfetto'.


----------



## matoupaschat

Passante said:


> ...mentre ad hoc significa 'ad arte, come deve essere fatto, eseguito in modo perfetto'.


Scusa, non direi, cfr. Treccani .  Questo, solo perché mi sono chiesto se il significato fosse così diverso in italiano e francese, cosa che può benissimo succedere.


----------



## Passante

si mato, forse avrei dovuto dire eseguito a posta per l'occasione, meglio?


----------



## Necsus

Passante said:


> forse avrei dovuto dire eseguito a posta per l'occasione, meglio?


'A posta' in quel significato non esiste più da un bel po', si scrive 'apposta'. Sempre dal Treccani:

*9.* Locuz. avv. _a posta_, con varî usi: *a.* Con deliberata intenzione, con il preciso fine e sim. (v. apposta, che è oggi la sola grafia in uso).

Comunque non ha molto a che fare con la domanda iniziale della discussione:


> avrei bisogno di una locuzione o espressione idiomatica che esprima "aver eseguito una cosa nel migliore dei modi"


----------

